# The weight of our guitars



## chopeth (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know if this idea is already working in this forum, I took it from another one where I post. I hope you like it.


- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet con Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Warmoth cuerpo forma EVH 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

oh, shit! I forgot most of you use pounds


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 29, 2012)

No please leave it metric! This is now olde continent only


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 29, 2012)

Kg's are the shit. If you want it in pounds just write kg(x pounds)
Nice list though, how is Gibson Les Paul Standard less heavy than Epiphone Les Paul Standard?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn...


----------



## DLG (Nov 29, 2012)

was hoping this was going to be a philisophical thread discussing the burdens we bear as guitar owners.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 29, 2012)

[email protected] LP standard, whats that made of, lead?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

^That's what I thought the first time I played one. My guitar teacher had one when I was in 7th grade. That thing was like a bag of bricks in comparison to my strat.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 29, 2012)

A possible addition to this thread idea could be the total sum of the weight of the guitars. Over time, we could begin to get an idea as to how much wood SS.org actually owns.

EDIT:

...we then all go out and buy tree saplings. By the time we die we'll have made up for any/some environmental damage we've caused. Making SS.org the most environmentally sound guitar forum on the web.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> [email protected] LP standard, whats that made of, lead?



A big hulking slab of mahogany... most mahogany is heavy


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 29, 2012)

And I actually thought my EC-401 felt lighter than a LP Standard


----------



## chopeth (Nov 29, 2012)

It could be great if everyone included the weight of their guitars


----------



## MFB (Nov 29, 2012)

I won't lie, my SLS3 does start to wear on the shoulders after a bit of playing but I think it's because I was spoiled by a Steinberger/Parker at the same time; both of which were very light.


----------



## Nevertaken (Nov 29, 2012)

chopeth said:


> I don't know if this idea is already working in this forum, I took it from another one where I post. I hope you like it.
> ...
> oh, shit! I forgot most of you use pounds


But prices will vary too much by region, it makes more sense to do this with weight.


----------



## lurgar (Nov 29, 2012)

Man, this makes me miss my RGX A2 a bunch. I might have to buy it back from my friend.


----------



## emperor_black (Nov 29, 2012)

The epi is heavier proly because Gibson has accepted that they have been producing chambered guitars for a while. 

And only 2 jackson guitars on the list? lol


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Nov 29, 2012)

- Ibanez Jem - 3.8kg

Wish I weighed my Jackson SLS. That thing must have weighed like 2kg.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 29, 2012)

Won't these be really inaccurate as different guitars of the same model may vary vastly in weight?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

Should be close, though, no?

I know scientifically "close" can mean a lot of things, but to the average person they should feel relatively close to the same weight I assume.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 29, 2012)

HOMEWORK: Calculate the weight of all the guitars in this video.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

And watch him toss them around haphazardly


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone think a heavier guitar makes for better tone or vice versa? Mahogany guitars (obviously LPs) are usually very heavy so you'd think they keep it that way because of it sounding good, but my PRS Santana SE is all mahogany and it's the lightest guitar I have. Its extremely resonant and loud acoustically.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 29, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> Anyone think a heavier guitar makes for better tone or vice versa? Mahogany guitars (obviously LPs) are usually very heavy so you'd think they keep it that way because of it sounding good, but my PRS Santana SE is all mahogany and it's the lightest guitar I have. Its extremely resonant and loud acoustically.



i don't think it makes for a better tone, it's all down to opinion man  i've got a no-name strat made out of shitwood that's weighs almost nothing, and i'll have that over a epi LP every day


----------



## chopeth (Nov 30, 2012)

so none is going to help complete this list, I'm afraid...


----------



## emperor_black (Nov 30, 2012)

ok, I'll weigh my Jackson guitars this weekend.


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 30, 2012)

Weighed mine

Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)

still gonna wiegh my jackson and ltd


----------



## chopeth (Dec 1, 2012)

ok, thanks  jacksons, schecters, esps, agiles, all of them are welcomed!


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sometimes a heavy guitar can indicate a high moisture content. I had a really heavy all mahogany guitar that sounded thin and bright.


----------



## emperor_black (Dec 2, 2012)

Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG

Lets get some bass numbers as well.  

1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 KG


----------



## Nile (Dec 2, 2012)

Dean Metalman Bass - 88.2KG


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 2, 2012)

I weigh seventy point three kilograms.

My dad was confused as to why Les Pauls weigh so much. I said look at how thick the center part is, but he is still is disbelief.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 2, 2012)

mine weigh 154 lbs all together...


----------



## Jinogalpa (Dec 2, 2012)

interesting thread, here's mine:

Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg

you feel EVERY gram the guitar weights more on your shoulder 
my next guitar will weight about 3,0 kg


----------



## chopeth (Dec 2, 2012)

- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
*- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG*
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
*- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg*
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
*- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg*
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
*- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg*
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet con Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
*- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG*
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
*- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg*
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
*- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg*
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
*- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg*
*- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG*
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
*- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg*
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
*- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg*
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
*- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)*
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Warmoth cuerpo forma EVH 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

*- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 KG*

I'm glad you liked the idea, thanks. New guitars added, next time, feel free to include them in the list yourselves


----------



## bob123 (Dec 2, 2012)

This list is a great idea, however, its chock full of horrible and obviously incorrect weights.

where are you getting your weights from? Different scales have different tolerances, so making a carte blanche list will be neigh on impossible.


----------



## emperor_black (Dec 2, 2012)

^ its just to get an idea. I never thought my DK2T was heavier than my RR24M. And we've always know bass guitars are heavier but how much? Now we can get an idea. Besides tolerances are not that much different. proabably 1/4 KG +/-. 

Unless people are using weighing scales used to weigh bags at the airport.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 2, 2012)

bob123 said:


> where are you getting your weights from?



Except for 3 of them (mine own), I get them from another forum.


----------



## orby (Dec 3, 2012)

My guitar is actually eight Agile strings taped together, making it the world's only 64-string guitar. Because I have emptied the electronics on all of the guitar bodies except the bottom one, i have been able to fill the empty space in the other seven bodies with enough solid gold that the guitar is now approaching a weight of 450 pounds. I am able to play this guitar only with the aid of ten assistants.


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 3, 2012)

Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg


----------



## chopeth (Dec 3, 2012)

- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
*- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG*
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
*- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg*
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
*- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg*
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
*- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg*
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
*- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg*
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet con Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
*- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG*
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
*- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg*
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
*- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg*
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
*- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg*
*- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG*
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
*- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg*
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
*- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg*
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
*- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)*
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Warmoth cuerpo forma EVH 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112  3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

*- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 KG*


----------



## thedonal (Dec 3, 2012)

In respect to the Gibson vs Epiphone Les Paul standard-

The current Gibson LP standard has chambers cut out of the mahogany back. This is the latest generation of Les Paul weight relief that started with drilling 9 round holes out ("Swiss cheese" weight relief), then more carefully shaped holes before the current version. 

It's possible the Epiphone standard has either no relief or the earlier Swiss cheese relief. Or the mahogany is much denser. I've read that Gibson tends to use lighter mahogany for the more expensive guitars. But woods vary anyway. My Epi Black Beauty is very heavy.


----------



## thraxil (Dec 3, 2012)

My Parker Fly Stealth is 1.93kg.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 12, 2012)

- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet con Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
*- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.*
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Warmoth cuerpo forma EVH 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 12, 2012)

Dat feel when you play a 6-string bass...


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 12, 2012)

well, since I'm home sick and bored out of my mind I might as well participate! 

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg
Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg

It kinda confirms what I already knew - my bass is the fattest of the bunch, closely followed by my Schecter. My Washburn always felt like a toy in my hands!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 12, 2012)

Cardboard is fairly lightweight.


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 13, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## chopeth (Dec 14, 2012)

*- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg*
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
*- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg*
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet con Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
*- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg*
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
*- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg*
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
*- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg*
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
*- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg*
- Warmoth cuerpo forma EVH 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg


----------



## chopeth (Jan 20, 2013)

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
*- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan; 3,7kg*
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
*- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg*
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
*- Fender strato deluxe players (mim) 3,4 Kg*
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet con Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
*- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.*
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
*- Squier Telecaster Affinity - 3,660 kg*
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth cuerpo forma EVH 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg

New guitars and some corrections (Squier Telecaster Affinity - 3,660 kg)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 20, 2013)

I do not know their weight in Kg's, and I don't have time to weigh them all right now, but I can tell you, weight is really irrelevant as long as you have a good, wide strap. My BC Rich Acrylic Warlocks are just shy of 15 pounds, but I have played 65-75 minute sets with them and never felt the weight one bit...


----------



## chopeth (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your advice, sniperfreak223, but I only do it for the sake of having a list as precise as possible of the weight of different axes. Your guitars are welcomed to this compilation. By the way, some more:

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet con Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
*- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg*
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
*- Harley Benton L-450Plus: 4,200 kg.*
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
*- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg*
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Telecaster Affinity - 3,660 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth cuerpo forma EVH 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg


----------



## chopeth (Feb 23, 2013)

A few more...

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg


----------



## ascl (Feb 23, 2013)

FWIW sweetwater lists the weight of (some only?) guitars:
PRS SE Custom 24 (Tobacco Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com

for eg.

I have no idea how accurate it is.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 23, 2013)

chopeth said:


> - Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg


...this is a bass, so you might want to move it to your bass section!


----------



## blanco (Feb 23, 2013)

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
-* Jaden Rose Series 2 - 2.8kg*
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
-* PRS CE-22 - 3.6 kg*
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112  3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg


----------



## chopeth (Feb 23, 2013)

ascl said:


> FWIW sweetwater lists the weight of (some only?) guitars:
> PRS SE Custom 24 (Tobacco Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> for eg.
> ...



It could be great to have all this guitars too. Anyway, this is just for orientative purposes. Some guys who added the weight of their guitars admitted to have used their bathroom scales. I did it with my kitchen one, I don't think something for weighing people could be precise measuring guitars, if you understand what I mean. 



TheBloodstained said:


> ...this is a bass, so you might want to move it to your bass section!



Thanks, Thebloodstained, next time feel free to modify it yourself 

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- Jaden Rose Series 2 - 2.8kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- PRS CE-22 - 3.6 kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112  3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg


----------



## chopeth (May 10, 2013)

A few more:

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
*- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.6 Kg*
- Cort Z-42 - 3.6 KG
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
*- Epiphone Les Paul Studio - 4'3 kg*
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson Explorer'76 - 5.8 Kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
*- Gibson Les Paul Gothic EMG 2000 - 3.950 kg*
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
*- -Gibson Les Paul Studio 2000 - 4,300 kg*
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez JTK30H - 3,4 kg
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- Jaden Rose Series 2 - 2.8kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
*- Peavey Raptor Plus EXP - 3,290 kg*
- PRS CE-22 - 3.6 kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- Paul Reed Smith Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg


----------



## Nats (May 10, 2013)

My Warwick Thumb bolt on 5 string - 2 tons. That's just for the neck.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 8, 2013)

more:


- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
*- Bering Stratocaster - 3,3 kg*
- Carvin dc 400 - 4 kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort X-11 3,5 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Cort Z-42 - 3.6 KG
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Eastwood Stormbird - 3,670 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Studio - 4'3 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 4.1 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
*- Epiphone Les Paul Ultra II - 3,6 kg*
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Strat MIJ H series '89, mod st 362 - 3'6 kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
*- Fender Stratocaster USA 1977 (Ash body) - 3,9 kg*
- Fender Stratocaster Ready 2009 Vintage 62 - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Deluxe Lone Star - 3,8 kg
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster MIM standard - 3.490 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson explorer 76 (2006) - 3,700 kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 2010: 5,00 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Gothic EMG 2000 - 3.950 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2000 - 4,300 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2009 - 3.585 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard 2004 - 4,5kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
*- Gibson Les Paul Traditional - 4,300 kg*
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Special 1983 - 3.440 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
*- Gibson SG '61 (2010) - 3,300 kg*
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch 5120 - 3,7 kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez AR 105 AV de 1983 - 4.450 kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez JTK30H - 3,4 kg
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez GRG121 DX - 3.4 Kg
- Ibanez GRG 270 - 3.6 KG
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez GRX20: 3,05 Kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
*- Jackson DK2S - 3,6 kg*
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson DX10 - 3,8 kg
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- Jaden Rose Series 2 - 2.8kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
*- Parker	P36 - 3,5 kg*
*- Peavey T-60 - 3,8kg*
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- Peavey Raptor Plus EXP - 3,290 kg
- PRS CE-22 - 3.6 kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
*- PRS Custom 24 - 3,3 kg*
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- PRS Santana MD: 3,8 kg
*- PRS SE Billy Martin Signature - 3,160 kg*
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Squier Standard Stratocaster - 3,9 kg
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
*- Squier Vintage Modified Telecaster - 3,6 kg
- Steinberger Spirit - 2,7 kg*
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS55 '91 - 4'5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
*- Washburn N-2 - 3,600 Kg.*
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg
*- Fender Amercian Standar Jazz Bass - 4,300 Kg
- Fender American Standar Precision - 4,100 kg*
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg
*- Squire Jazzbass - 4,1 kg*


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Aug 8, 2013)

I weighted my guitars just a couple of days ago:

Epiphone S-series (don't know exact model): 3 Kg

LTD M-50: 4 Kg

Schecter Omen 7 (older model, made in Korea, with 25.5 scale): 4.2 Kg

Godin Freeway 5 (bass): 4.5 Kg


----------



## s4tch (Aug 8, 2013)

A few more I have/had:
Ibanez RG7620 3.5 kg
Ibanez RGA121 3.4 kg
Jackson DKMGT 2.6 kg


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 9, 2013)

Schecter C-1 Hellraiser weighs *FIVE KGs* ???

I have that thing and it's around 3.5 kg. 
Some schecters are stupidly heavy though, but 5 kgs? damn.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 10, 2013)

New from S4tch & schizo sapiens added, Hellraised changed as Vinchester suggests

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Bering Stratocaster - 3,3 kg
- Carvin dc 400 - 4 kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort X-11 3,5 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Cort Z-42 - 3.6 KG
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Eastwood Stormbird - 3,670 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Studio - 4'3 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 4.1 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Ultra II - 3,6 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
*- Epiphone S-series (doesn't know exact model) - 3 Kg*
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
*- ESP LTD M-50: - 4 Kg*
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Strat MIJ H series '89, mod st 362 - 3'6 kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
- Fender Stratocaster USA 1977 (cuerpo de Fresno) - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Ready 2009 Vintage 62 - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Deluxe Lone Star - 3,8 kg
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster MIM standard - 3.490 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson explorer 76 (2006) - 3,700 kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 2010: 5,00 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Gothic EMG 2000 - 3.950 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2000 - 4,300 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2009 - 3.585 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard 2004 - 4,5kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Traditional - 4,300 kg
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Special 1983 - 3.440 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 (2010) - 3,300 kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch 5120 - 3,7 kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez AR 105 AV de 1983 - 4.450 kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez JTK30H - 3,4 kg
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
*- Ibanez RG7620 - 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RGA121 - 3.4 kg*
- Ibanez GRG121 DX - 3.4 Kg
- Ibanez GRG 270 - 3.6 KG
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez GRX20: 3,05 Kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Jackson COW 7: 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2S - 3,6 kg
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson DKMGT - 2.6 kg
- Jackson DX10 - 3,8 kg
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- Jaden Rose Series 2 - 2.8kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Parker	P36 - 3,5 kg
- Peavey T-60 - 3,8kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- Peavey Raptor Plus EXP - 3,290 kg
- PRS CE-22 - 3.6 kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- PRS Custom 24 - 3,3 kg
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- PRS Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- PRS SE Billy Martin Signature - 3,160 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
*- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 3,5 Kg*
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
*- Schecter Omen 7 (older model, made in Korea, with 25.5 scale) - 4.2 Kg*
- Squier Standard Stratocaster - 3,9 kg
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
- Squier Vintage Modified Telecaster - 3,6 kg
- Steinberger Spirit - 2,7 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LS55 '91 - 4'5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn N-2 - 3,600 Kg.
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg
- Fender Amercian Standar Jazz Bass - 4,300 Kg
- Fender American Standar Precision - 4,100 kg
*- Godin Freeway 5 - 4.5 Kg*
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood (bass) - 4.7 Kg
- Squire Jazzbass - 4,1 kg


----------



## Sinborn (Aug 10, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Kg's are the shit. If you want it in pounds just write kg(x pounds)
> Nice list though, how is Gibson Les Paul Standard less heavy than Epiphone Les Paul Standard?


Modern Gibson LPs have chambered bodies to reduce the weight without affecting the tone. Epi LPs are solid mahogany like old Gibsons. The Gibson '76 Explorer is 5.8kg, no chambering there.

I own an epi LP standard and I will vouch for the accuracy of that number. It's just a ....ing pig, I hate shouldering it but it's a great instrument.


----------



## chassless (Aug 11, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
> 
> It kinda confirms what I already knew - my bass is the fattest of the bunch, closely followed by my Schecter. My Washburn always felt like a toy in my hands!



are you sure about that ? i just weighed myself with and without my own washburn X-50 Pro Q, and the difference turned out to be just 3.5 kg !


----------



## SD83 (Aug 11, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg



And I thought carbon fibre guitars would be extremely light. Interesting to see that there is a whole bunch of guitars which are heavier than both my basses (6 strings, both). 5 kg and more? Damn it. That doesn't sound too comfortable.


----------



## chassless (Aug 11, 2013)

^ maybe because it's a 9 string ? i've never held one to know myself, but those guitars seem big and thick enough to justify that weight


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 11, 2013)

SD83 said:


> And I thought carbon fibre guitars would be extremely light. Interesting to see that there is a whole bunch of guitars which are heavier than both my basses (6 strings, both). 5 kg and more? Damn it. That doesn't sound too comfortable.



Noyan said something about the guitar that the bridge itself weights around 1.5 kg or something like that


----------



## Chuck (Aug 12, 2013)

My RGA comes in at a whooping 2.9kg

EDIT:  @ the PRS SE Billy Martin Sig. Only almost 7,000lbs


----------



## s4tch (Aug 23, 2013)

Ibanez SCA220 - 3.0 kg


----------



## chopeth (Jan 25, 2014)

A few more. 

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Bering Stratocaster - 3,3 kg
- Carvin dc 400 - 4 kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort X-11 3,5 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Cort Z-42 - 3.6 KG
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Eastwood Stormbird - 3,670 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
*- Epiphone Casino Korea ( 2007, Unsung); 3 kg.*
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Studio - 4'3 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 4.1 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Ultra II - 3,6 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
*- Epiphone LP Custom Artic White China - 3,8 Kgr*
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
- Epiphone S-series (exact model unknown) - 3 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD M-50: - 4 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Strat MIJ H series '89, mod st 362 - 3'6 kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
- Fender Stratocaster USA 1977 (Ash body) - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Ready 2009 Vintage 62 - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Deluxe Lone Star - 3,8 kg
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster MIM standard - 3.490 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson explorer 76 (2006) - 3,700 kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 2010: 5,00 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Gothic EMG 2000 - 3.950 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2000 - 4,300 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2009 - 3.585 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard 2004 - 4,5kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Traditional - 4,300 kg
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Special 1983 - 3.440 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 (2010) - 3,300 kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch 5120 - 3,7 kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
*- Ibanez AGS 83 - 3,550 KG.*
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez AR 105 AV de 1983 - 4.450 kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez GRG121 DX - 3.4 Kg
- Ibanez GRG 270 - 3.6 KG
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez GRX20: 3,05 Kg
- Ibanez JTK30H - 3,4 kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez RG7620 - 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RGA121 - 3.4 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z - 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
*- Ibanez SCA220 - 3.0 kg*
*- Ibanez SAS36 fm 2008 2,9kg*
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
*- Ibanez SZ 320 - 3,230 Kg.*
- Jackson COW 7- 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2S - 3,6 kg
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson DKMGT - 2.6 kg
- Jackson DX10 - 3,8 kg
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- Jaden Rose Series 2 - 2.8kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- NAC series 300 - 5 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Parker	P36 - 3,5 kg
- Peavey T-60 - 3,8kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- Peavey Raptor Plus EXP - 3,290 kg
- PRS CE-22 - 3.6 kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- PRS Custom 24 - 3,3 kg
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- PRS Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- PRS SE Billy Martin Signature - 3,160 kg
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 3,5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Schecter Omen 7 (modelo antiguo, de Korea, escala 25.5) - 4.2 Kg
- Squier Standard Stratocaster - 3,9 kg
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
- Squier Vintage Modified Telecaster - 3,6 kg
- Steinberger Spirit - 2,7 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
*- Tokai LP Custom Black LC98 Japan - 4,7 Kgr
- Tokai LP custom black beauty ALC50 4,2 kg.
- Tokai LP Standard Honey Burst LS80 Japan - 4,7 Kgr*
- Tokai LS55 '91 - 4'5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn N-2 - 3,600 Kg.
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg
- Fender Amercian Standar Jazz Bass - 4,300 Kg
- Fender American Standar Precision - 4,100 kg
- Godin Freeway 5 - 4.5 Kg
- Le Marquis N.Y. violin bass - 2,9Kg
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood - 4.7 Kg
- Stagg Jazz Bass - 4,5kg
- Squire Jazzbass - 4,1 kg


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 25, 2014)

About 4-5kg (9-11#) feels perfect for me.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 25, 2014)

LTD MH50-NT: 3.2 kg
LTD Viper 300: 3.4 kg
Epiphone g400: 3.15 kg
squier classic vibe tele: 4.2 kg
Richwood strat: 2.3 kg


----------



## chopeth (Jan 25, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> LTD MH50-NT: 3.2 kg
> LTD Viper 300: 3.4 kg
> Epiphone g400: 3.15 kg
> squier classic vibe tele: 4.2 kg
> Richwood strat: 2.3 kg



Thanks for you contribution but next time feel free to incorporate them yourself  . The first LTDs!

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Bering Stratocaster - 3,3 kg
- Carvin dc 400 - 4 kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort X-11 3,5 Kg
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Cort Z-42 - 3.6 KG
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Eastwood Stormbird - 3,670 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Casino Korea ( 2007, Unsung); 3 kg.
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Studio - 4'3 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 4.1 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Ultra II - 3,6 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone LP Custom Artic White China - 3,8 Kgr
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
*- Epiphone g400: 3.15 kg*
- Epiphone S-series (exact model unknown) - 3 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD M-50: - 4 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Strat MIJ H series '89, mod st 362 - 3'6 kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
- Fender Stratocaster USA 1977 (Ash body) - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Ready 2009 Vintage 62 - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Deluxe Lone Star - 3,8 kg
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster MIM standard - 3.490 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
*- Fender squier classic vibe tele: 4.2 kg*
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson explorer 76 (2006) - 3,700 kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 2010: 5,00 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Gothic EMG 2000 - 3.950 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2000 - 4,300 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2009 - 3.585 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard 2004 - 4,5kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Traditional - 4,300 kg
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Special 1983 - 3.440 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 (2010) - 3,300 kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch 5120 - 3,7 kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
- Ibanez AGS 83 - 3,550 KG.
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez AR 105 AV de 1983 - 4.450 kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez GRG121 DX - 3.4 Kg
- Ibanez GRG 270 - 3.6 KG
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez GRX20: 3,05 Kg
- Ibanez JTK30H - 3,4 kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez RG7620 - 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RGA121 - 3.4 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z - 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez SCA220 - 3.0 kg
- Ibanez SAS36 fm 2008 2,9kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez SZ 320 - 3,230 Kg.
- Jackson COW 7- 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2S - 3,6 kg
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson DKMGT - 2.6 kg
- Jackson DX10 - 3,8 kg
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- Jaden Rose Series 2 - 2.8kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
*- LTD MH50-NT: 3.2 kg
- LTD Viper 300: 3.4 kg*
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- NAC series 300 - 5 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Parker	P36 - 3,5 kg
- Peavey T-60 - 3,8kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- Peavey Raptor Plus EXP - 3,290 kg
- PRS CE-22 - 3.6 kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- PRS Custom 24 - 3,3 kg
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- PRS Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- PRS SE Billy Martin Signature - 3,160 kg
*- Richwood strat: 2.3 kg*
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 3,5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Schecter Omen 7 (modelo antiguo, de Korea, escala 25.5) - 4.2 Kg
- Squier Standard Stratocaster - 3,9 kg
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
- Squier Vintage Modified Telecaster - 3,6 kg
- Steinberger Spirit - 2,7 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LP Custom Black LC98 Japan - 4,7 Kgr
- Tokai LP custom black beauty ALC50 4,2 kg.
- Tokai LP Standard Honey Burst LS80 Japan - 4,7 Kgr
- Tokai LS55 '91 - 4'5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn N-2 - 3,600 Kg.
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112  3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg
- Fender Amercian Standar Jazz Bass - 4,300 Kg
- Fender American Standar Precision - 4,100 kg
- Godin Freeway 5 - 4.5 Kg
- Le Marquis N.Y. violin bass - 2,9Kg
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood - 4.7 Kg
- Stagg Jazz Bass - 4,5kg
- Squire Jazzbass - 4,1 kg


----------



## ceiling_fan (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't have one and can't personally weigh it, but '79 Ibanez 2622 Artist is 34.4kg (76 pounds)


----------



## chopeth (Jan 26, 2014)

- Agile Interceptor Pro 727 - 3.9 Kg
- AXL sro - 3 Kg
- B.C. Rich Beast NT (no battery) - 4.2 Kg
- Bering Stratocaster - 3,3 kg
*- Burns London Marquee Club series (Alder) -4 kg*
- Carvin dc 400 - 4 kg
- Charvel model 3, ´89 Japan - 3,7kg
- Crafter SA - 3 Kg
- Collins LP90BK - 4.0 Kg
- Cort cr-280 vb - 4 Kg
- Cort EVL X4 - 4.15 Kg
*- Cort EVL-X7 - 4 Kg*
- Cort Z44 - 3.7 Kg
- Cort KX101 - 3.3 Kg
- Cort m600t - 4 Kg
- Cort M LTD- Sp - 3.9 Kg
- Cort VX-4X - 3.95 Kg
- Cort X-2 - 2, 810 kg
- Cort X-11 3,5 Kg
*- Cort X-11 - 4 Kg (?)*
- Cort Zenox z42 - 3.8 Kg
- Cort Z-42 - 3.6 KG
- Charvel San Dimas - 4.1 Kg
- Dean B.Zelinsky Venom - 2.9 Kg
- Dean B. Zelinsky Bolero - 3.8 Kg
- Dean Avalanche One - 3.8 Kg
- Dixon Strat HSS - 3 Kg
- Douglas 6-string - 3.0 KG
- Eagle SPE 2280-N - 4.5 Kg
- Eastwood Stormbird - 3,670 Kg
- Edward E-AS-105SM - 3.5 Kg
- Edward E-HR-132III - 3.5 Kg
- Edwards E-LP-92CD - 3.9 Kg
- Epiphone Casino Korea ( 2007, Unsung); 3 kg.
- Epiphone Gothic Explorer w. SD Blackouts - 4.1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Special II - 2.8 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Studio - 4'3 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 4.1 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard - 6 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard plain top - 3.78 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - 4,1 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul plus top - 4 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Ultra II - 3,6 kg
- Epiphone Les Paul custom (MIK) - 4.3 Kg
- Epiphone Les Paul Custom EMG Lim. Ed. - 4,200 kg.
- Epiphone Les Paul Standard (MI Czech republic) - 4 Kg
- Epiphone LP Custom Artic White China - 3,8 Kgr
- Epiphone SG G-400 cherry - 3.2 Kg
*- Epiphone g400: 3.15 kg*
- Epiphone S-series (exact model unknown) - 3 Kg
- Epiphone ES335: 4,0 kg
- ESP Eclipse - 3.1 Kg
- ESP Edwards DIE Sig.: 3,7 kg
- ESP Edwards Alexi Sig.: 3,3 kg
- Esp Ltd EC-200 - 3.2 Kg
- ESP Ltd EC 401 - 3.93 Kg
- ESP LTD M-50: - 4 Kg
- ESP LTD m100fm - 3.6 Kg
- Esp Ltd mh400nt - 3.3 Kg
- Esp Ltd Mh-1000 - 3.7 Kg
- Esp Ltd Viper 10 - 3.740 Kg
- ESP M-II (+ battery) - 3.4 Kg
- Etherial guitars carbon fiber 9 string Noyan custom - 4kg
- Fame Forum IV - 3.7 Kg
- Fame Forum Custom Spalted Maple - 4 Kg
- Fame Forum III (alder) - 3.5 Kg (aprox.)
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2004) - 3.7 Kg
- Fender American Estandar Stratocaster (2009) - 3.6 Kg
- Fender American Standard Stratocaster (2012) - 3.4 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster - 3.6 Kg
- Fender Strat MIJ H series '89, mod st 362 - 3'6 kg
- Stratocaster Standard Mexico RW-LPB (2001) - 3,610 kg. (no trem)
- Fender Stratocaster USA 1977 (Ash body) - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Ready 2009 Vintage 62 - 3,9 kg
- Fender Stratocaster Deluxe Lone Star - 3,8 kg
- Fender Strat Deluxe Players MIM - 3,4 Kg
- Fender Eric Jhonson Stratocaster - 3.75 Kg
- Fender SRV Stratocaster - 3.77 Kg
- Fender Stratocaster Eric Clapton Signature - 3.75 Kg
- Fender MIM Stratocaster Roadhouse - 4.1 Kg
- Fender CS Stratocaster: 3,6 kg
- Fender Telecaster MIM standard - 3.490 kg
- Fender Telecaster standard - 3.8 Kg
- Fender Telecaster Highway One USA - 3.4 Kg
- Fender Squier Strat - 3.732 Kg
*- Fender squier classic vibe tele: 4.2 kg*
*- Fender Squier Classic Vibe Thinline (mahogany, semi-hollow) 2,5 kg*
- Gibson ES 175 laminated maple - 3,45 kg
- Gibson ES 335 DOT Plain EB - 3.9 Kg
- Gibson explorer 76 (2006) - 3,700 kg
- Gibson 1965 Firebird VII - 4.22 Kg
- Gibson Flying V 68 - 3 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul '59 junior 2008 - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul custom 1983 - 4.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 1990 - 4.95 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty 1974 - 5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 2010: 5,00 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Custom 57´ Black Beauty - 4.25 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Gothic EMG 2000 - 3.950 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard double cutaway plus - 4.5 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2000 - 4,300 kg
- Gibson Les Paul Studio 2009 - 3.585 Kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio Faded (2010) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard 2004 - 4,5kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2005) - 4.1 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Standard (2011) - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson Les Paul Traditional - 4,300 kg
- Gibson LP Studio 60 Tribute (2011) - 3,400 kg
- Gibson les Paul Studio (2007) - 3.4 Kg
- Gibson Melody Maker (1975) - 2,8 kg
- Gibson Super 400 - 3.7 Kg
- Gibson SG Special 1983 - 3.440 Kg
- Gibson SG Standard 2008 - 3.375 Kg
- Gibson SG standard 2010 - 3 Kg
- Gibson SG special faded - 2.9 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 - 3.5 Kg
- Gibson SG '61 (2010) - 3,300 kg
- Gibson SG '61 2009 - 2.8 Kg
- Godin LGX-SA mahogany and maple cover - 4,2 kg
- Godin LGXT - 4 kg.
- Gretsch 5120 - 3,7 kg
- Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet with Bigsby - 3.5Kg
- G&L legacy tribute - 5 Kg
- Hamer Q/T - 3,710 kg
- Harley Benton HB 500 WB - 3,420 kg.
- Harley Benton HBS200 - 3.2 Kg
- Harley Benton L-450Plus - 4,200 kg.
- Ibanez AGS 83 - 3,550 KG.
- Ibanez AM93 - 3.320 Kg
- Ibanez AR 105 AV de 1983 - 4.450 kg
- Ibanez art120 - 3.8 Kg (aprox.)
- Ibanez Artcore AF-75 - 3.1 KG
- Ibanez GRG121 DX - 3.4 Kg
- Ibanez GRG 270 - 3.6 KG
- Ibanez grg 270 - 4,5 kg
- Ibanez GRX20: 3,05 Kg
- Ibanez JTK30H - 3,4 kg
- Ibanez RG270 - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez RG2228 - 4.1 Kg
- Ibanez RG7620 - 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RGA121 - 3.4 kg
- Ibanez rgr321ex - 3.1 Kg
- Ibanez rgd2120z - 3.5 kg
- Ibanez RG350DX - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG3120 - 3.75 Kg
- Ibanez RG420 (1987) - 3.7 Kg
- Ibanez S - 3.3 Kg
- Ibanez SAS32FM - 2.49 Kg
- Ibanez SCA220 - 3.0 kg
- Ibanez SAS36 fm 2008 2,9kg
- Ibanez sa260 fm - 3.0 Kg
- Ibanez SB 70 - 3.2 Kg
- Ibanez S520EX - 3.625 Kg
- Ibanez s5470 3.5 kg
- Ibanez SZ 320 - 3,230 Kg.
- Jackson COW 7- 3,3 kg
- Jackson RR24M - 3.2 KG
- Jackson DK2S - 3,6 kg
- Jackson DK2T - 3.3 KG
- Jackson DKMGT - 2.6 kg
- Jackson DX10 - 3,8 kg
- Jackson Sl3 - 3.9 Kg
- Jackson WRXT Warrior - 3.4 Kg
- Jaden Rose Series 2 - 2.8kg
- James Tyler Studio Elite: 3,2 kg
- Lag rockline 1990 - 3.3 Kg
- LAG ARKANE 1000 (+ battery) - 3.52 Kg
*- LTD MH50-NT: 3.2 kg
- LTD Viper 300: 3.4 kg*
- Musicman John Petrucci BFR 7 - 3.90 kg
- NAC series 300 - 5 kg
- Parker FLY Deluxe - 1.92 Kg
- Parker Fly Stealth - 1.93kg.
- Parker	P36 - 3,5 kg
- Peavey T-60 - 3,8kg
- Peavey Raptor International Series - 4.5 Kg
- Peavey Raptor Plus EXP - 3,290 kg
- PRS CE-22 - 3.6 kg
- PRS Custom 22 - 3.2 Kg
- PRS Custom 24 - 3,3 kg
- PRS JA-15 maple, mahogany & fir cover - 1,9 kg
- PRS Santana MD: 3,8 kg
- PRS SE Billy Martin Signature - 3,160 kg
*- Richwood strat: 2.3 kg*
- Schecter blackjack SLS C-7 (+ battery) - 3.705 Kg
- Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR (18v mod) - 4.2 Kg
- Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Black Gloss - 3,5 Kg
- Schechter Jeff Loomis 4.2 kg (hellraiser body)
- Schecter Omen 7 (modelo antiguo, de Korea, escala 25.5) - 4.2 Kg
- Squier Standard Stratocaster - 3,9 kg
- Squier Bullet - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Stratocaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Affinity Telecaster - 3.2 Kg
- Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom 3.5 kg
- Squier Vintage Modified Telecaster - 3,6 kg
- Steinberger Spirit - 2,7 kg
- Tokai LC53 - 4.5 Kg
- Tokai LP Custom Black LC98 Japan - 4,7 Kgr
- Tokai LP custom black beauty ALC50 4,2 kg.
- Tokai LP Standard Honey Burst LS80 Japan - 4,7 Kgr
- Tokai LS55 '91 - 4'5 Kg
- Tokai LS370 - 4.4 Kg
- VGS Select Cobra Black Cherry - 4.3 Kg
- Vantage Strat HSS - 3.5 Kg
- Vintage V100 AFD Paradise - 4.3 kg
- Washburn N-2 - 3,600 Kg.
- Washburn Wi66v - 3.55 Kg
- Washburn X-10 - 3 Kg
- Washburn X-50 Pro Q - 2.9 Kg
- Warmoth EVH body shape 3.6 Kg
- Westone Les Paul 1978 - 4.57 Kg
- XOX Audiotools The Handle - 2.2 Kg
- Yamaha EG112 &#8211; 3.1 Kg
- Yamaha ERG121 - 3.3 Kg
- Yamaha RGXA2 - 2.5 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 611 HFM - 3.12 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 510 V - 3.45 Kg
- Yamaha Pacífica 311 H - 3.22 Kg

Bass:

- 1987 Charvel Bass 2B - 4.5 Kg
- Fender Amercian Standar Jazz Bass - 4,300 Kg
- Fender American Standar Precision - 4,100 kg
- Godin Freeway 5 - 4.5 Kg
- Le Marquis N.Y. violin bass - 2,9Kg
- Peavey C5 Tigerwood - 4.7 Kg
- Stagg Jazz Bass - 4,5kg
- Squire Jazzbass - 4,1 kg


----------

